# idiot needing signposting to bb use things



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

sorry for the stupid q... i cannot seem to find an explanation of a couple of things:

is it possible to set all threads i post in, to automatically email me? I have the WORST memory, and can never remember which threads i have posted in. so some users may think me rather rude, not checking back, when actually i cant find or remember where there thread was. i try to remember to use the additional options menu, but... its my memory thats the problem!

also intrigued to know how the 'credit' system works - i.e. how i earn them? i need to get myself organised an join the chartered vip i know... looking forward to sending ppl gifts


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Top left you will see your name and under it is a tab that reads Show new replies to your posts. click on that to see when people have answered you. also in your forum profile there is a taps that says posts x

hope this helps and sorry for the quick reply x


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

thanks keeley

i couldnt see it (option to be notified by email).. perhaps was being as i said an idiot  i just joined as a charter vip so perhaps that 'unlocked' the functionality.


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Try notifications in the profile tab. sorry, shouldnt be on the computer at mo so short reply x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi M,

On the top right hand of your home page, there is a pink word.  If it says 'Expand' press on this and you will then see the 'see replies to your posts' under your name.  Hope this helps.

Dee


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

thanks dee!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

If you go to PROFILE then NOTIFICATIONS, you can put a tick in the box next to "Turn notification on when you post or reply to a topic" so you get email notifications, just remember to check your spam folder in case they go in there!

Chux xx


----------

